# My GSD's ears seems too small?



## rotto (Dec 29, 2012)

He's about 7-8 weeks old and his ears looks way smaller compared to the other GSD puppies. Do you think his ears will grow in time?

Pictures of him:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Working lines tend to have smaller ears...and usually they go up really fast because of that. My pups looked small but they grew with him and for a time his ears looked huge(around 15 weeks).

Your pup has a white streak on his forehead and down his chest, do you have his pedigree? 
Could be mixed, so the ears are smaller? 
He is adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## Jovi_Girl (Dec 4, 2012)

My girl is a working line, and her ears were a bit small when I got her, but boy, are they growing with her.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rotto (Dec 29, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Working lines tend to have smaller ears...and usually they go up really fast because of that. My pups looked small but they grew with him and for a time his ears looked huge(around 15 weeks).
> 
> Your pup has a white streak on his forehead and down his chest, do you have his pedigree?
> Could be mixed, so the ears are smaller?
> He is adorable!!! :wub:


Yeah he could be mixed, I'm not sure. Unfortunately I don't have his pedigree.




Jovi_Girl said:


> My girl is a working line, and her ears were a bit small when I got her, but boy, are they growing with her.
> View attachment 24555
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's a relief. Did her ears looked like my pups ears when she was a pup?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your little guy is very handsome reguardless of the size of his ears, thanks for sharing him with us. To me they look normal for his size.


----------



## matt0300 (Dec 31, 2012)

my dogs ears looked the same







that was when he was 10 weeks. this is them at 6 months


----------



## rotto (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments, means a lot


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Raina is a working lines from Germany and her ears are shorter than Pyrate's ears were but they grew up just fine and they popped up early and never went back down.


----------



## TristaSpeicher (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok so this may be a stupid question but, how can you tell the difference between working and show? I am a first time GSD owner and I have read a ton about training and socialization for my pup but, i'm just curious about this cause I have seen a lot people use these terms.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Sometimes it's easy to pick out a working line dog and a show line dog, others' it's impossible to tell without a pedigree. 

Your pup could certainly have another northern breed in there. He's very good looking, I hope you stick around and post pictures as he grows.


----------



## TristaSpeicher (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok well that makes sense. I have a pedigree but it is all in German. I live in Germany because my husband is military and we just got her here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

TristaSpeicher said:


> Ok well that makes sense. I have a pedigree but it is all in German. I live in Germany because my husband is military and we just got her here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


You can share it here(start a thread in the bloodlines/pedigree forum), I'm sure it can be translated.


----------



## TristaSpeicher (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok thanks for all the info  
Here is a picture I took today Bella's ears are kinda up I guess. She is 11 weeks









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

That streak and the roundness on top of the ears seem it may have some kind of mix I may be wrong because it does look alot like a GSD. Only time will tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

